

Lambdas: Coming to a Java 8 near you. - rlmw
http://insightfullogic.com/blog/2011/dec/6/lambdas-coming-java-8-near-you/

======
brmj
I'm actually pretty excited about this. This will make my life less miserable
any time I am forced to solve certain types of problems in Java.

